# Lucid Dreaming > Forum Notifications >  >  New addition to Task of the Month - Easy tasks for beginners.

## gab

Announcing exciting new addition to our DV official monthly lucid tasks TOTMs. 

Right now we have:
 2 basic tasks
2 advanced 
1 bonus

What we didn't have until now is some super easy tasks for beginners that are both fun and inspirational. So if you are looking for some lucid goals that you would like to complete and share how it went with rest of us, come to http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209059
and let us know your ideas.

While you there, check out http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...achievers.html to see our new wings. Similar wings will be your reward for completing a task.

To learn more about TOTMs, you can read this first post in December's task thread http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2207817

----------


## gab

Here is a sample of what types of tasks would be there for beginners.





> Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
> Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
> Look at your body. What are you wearing?
> Say something out loud.
> Look behind you.
> Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
> Make your fingers longer, or your hand by trying to reach for something further away.



Since this is something new, staff will pick first 2 tasks for month of January. But after that, you, lucid dreamers will be suggesting and then voting on which tasks you would like to do next month.

We would love to hear from you. Please see this post and reply to it in this link below. Let us know that you will be joining us. We would love to have you!
http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209059





> TOTMs , or Task of the Month, are lucid goals that members of our community suggest and then vote on. We have a few tasks (goals) that we all work on completing every month. If we do the goal, we get cool wing badges. We talk about our experiences and share them with others for fun and inspiration. At the end of the month, all wings are taken away and we vote for new tasks for next month. Then we get wings again. 
> 
> Some report, that having a specific goal makes them get lucid easier and gives them purpose for having a lucid dream.



JOIN US!  ::flyaway::

----------


## naturespirit

Will Task Club access be permitted?
(Some more advanced dreamers may find this as an easy way to get in)

----------


## gab

Yes, if somebody completes a Beginner task, he will also gain access to the Lucid Task Club where they can vote on tasks for next month. But only on Beginner tasks  :tongue2:  

And those completing more advanced tasks, can vote only on those, since that's fair.

----------


## naturespirit

> Yes, if somebody completes a Beginner task, he will also gain access to the Lucid Task Club where they can vote on tasks for next month. But only on Beginner tasks  
> 
> And those completing more advanced tasks, can vote only on those, since that's fair.




Thanks! That sounds great!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

> Announcing exciting new addition to our DV official monthly lucid tasks TOTMs. 
> 
> Right now we have:
>  2 basic tasks
> 2 advanced 
> 1 bonus
> 
> What we didn't have until now is some super easy tasks for beginners that are both fun and inspirational. So if you are looking for some lucid goals that you would like to complete and share how it went with rest of us, come to http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209059
> and let us know your ideas.
> ...



I couldn't find the new thing on Introduction, Then there it is, Right on front of my nose In a big yellow banner  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

And the beginner tasks are where?  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

> And the beginner tasks are where?



Bottom of this post, all in purple http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2209566

 ::flyaway::

----------


## woblybil

::yddd::

----------

